# n00b exhuast ?



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Please don't harp on me to use the search, I'm at work and i had to use a proxy to even get to this site.... But i was wondering, if i were to put catless mid-pipes on the goat would it help performance any, and it would make it louder correct?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont think you would fell a difference until you change the headers.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

there is no gains over a set of high flow cats
except you get the fuel smell from catless


----------

